# Achy knees and ankles



## ashmamma84 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yesterday while I was attempting to get some rest, out of nowhere, my ankles and knees started to ache...badly. So much that I popped an Advil hoping that would take care of the pain. They felt very, very cold to the touch, and I know for a fact that I've not bruised them or broken any bones.

Because the fall season is here...and the temps are dropping, I'm wondering if anyone has any tips to share in dealing with this? Does it happen to you if your knees or ankles get too cold?

...I feel so geriatric.


----------



## Risible (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll share my achey knees experience, Ash.

I have OA (osteoarthritis) in both knees; one of them (perhaps both, they both can ache equally painfully) has been diagnosed as end-stage. Knee replacement is a certainty for me; I'm just trying to put it off as long as possible, as at 47 I feel I'm too young for this procedure, which is supposed to last ten years or so, but new technology may prolong that.

I've been fat my entire life; morbidly obese since my late 20s. I used to bellydance for a period of about five years in my early 30s, and that may have contributed to my knee deterioration; I probably should have gotten water exercise instead, as I weighed about 325 pretty consistently during those years.

But perhaps it's genetic - my sis, five years older than me, has had one hip replaced and is scheduled to have the other replaced. Mom had OA issues as well.

My knee OA began from one day to the next three years ago last June. I literally got up one day and - boom! One of my knees was aching badly, and got worse. Bio and I were on a camping trip, and I had been climbing in and out of our trailer, then one day we explored a lava tube, not a good idea, given the instability of a bad ankle, and that probably exacerbated it.

By the end of that day, I knew something was wrong, but we had my niece's wedding to attend while we were on vacation, so we lingered for a few days, but cut our vaca short by almost a week.

I saw the doctor and without xrays (which he did send me for) he included OA in the differential diagnoses.

On a day to day basis, both my knees are warm to the touch (inflammation), and they don't creak and pop so much as click. It's very painful to arise from a sitting position. Exercise and walking usually trigger flare-ups , but water exercise feels great. Nighttimes can be really bad; they sometimes get so painful that I can't sleep, and restlessly move my legs around looking for a position to give relief, until I finally get up, take a Vicodin and watch TV until I can fall asleep.

I should add that I was in a horrible car accident in my early 20s, which necessitated ankle fusion surgery, which has had many musculoskeletal consequences over the years, so OA of the knees and back isn't surprising at all in my case.

Keep your joints warm. They'll appreciate that, especially if they are developing OA.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with Risible about keeping them warm...When mine get cold they ache so bad I wanna cry! I have to use darvocette to ease my pain as otc stuff is not strong enough..

I went to Wally World a few years back and bought an electric blanket..I turn it on and use it just long enough to warm my mattress and my body then I either turn it down or off..Some times I will heat a wet wash cloth in the microwave and lay it on my ankles to help..

The site Joy posted about has some good stuff to help keep your knees warm,I am not to sure about the ankles..I get the catalog and remember the knee's stuff,shoes and socks but not sure what else they have...


----------

